# Road Trip to Lynchburg TN



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 18, 2006)

Gary in VA called and said he is on for a Road Trip. 

The Jack Daniels







Just made reservations at a hotel in Manchester TN about 30 miles from The Jack.  Leaving out friday the 27th of October and returning the 29th.  Should be a fun trip to go and see the World Champions go at it there.  Dizzy Pig, and Jacks Old South both have said we can party with them. 



Anyone else going?






[/url]


----------



## cflatt (Sep 18, 2006)

dang makes me wish for home. Before the move I only lived about 45 mins from Lynchburg. My brother  (squint) is still close by . I will have to let him know


----------



## wittdog (Sep 18, 2006)

I am envious...that on my list of thing to do before I die


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 18, 2006)

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> Hey Bill,
> Jo and I were thinking about going up to check it out. Where are you staying? I may try and get a room there.



Americas Best Value Inn, Manchester TN
Phone # (931)728-5177

Love to see you guys there.  Lets get this party started.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 18, 2006)

Bill you told me you always stay at Motel 6 because you felt safe!  "They leave the light on for you"!


----------



## Rich Decker (Sep 18, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Leaving out friday the 27th of October and returning the 29th.




Bill I don't know if you can leave earlier but at JD Thursday night is the big party night. Friday is a full day with the Iron Chief, the parade then the dinner at barbecue hill. Teams get back to the site around 8:00 and start cooking. Friday night is real quiet. Most of the parting is done by the first year teams, the experienced teams are bearing down and cooking. Regardless it's humbling to walk around and see every body who is anybody in comp cooking. The Pigs are always fun to be around.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 19, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> *Did you know...*
> 
> that the Jack Daniels distillery is in a => *dry* <= county.



On my first visit to the distillery about 9 years ago, I took the 3 hour tour on a 85 degree day and afterwards they take you into this nice air conditioned bar looking room and offer you lemonade. That's when I found out it was a dry county.


----------



## Rich Decker (Sep 19, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> *Did you know...*
> 
> that the Jack Daniels distillery is in a => *dry* <= county.



They sell Jack in the fancy decanter bottles in the visitors center. As a competitor they give each team a bottle to use in the sauce category. At the dinner they have for the competitors they serve all the Jack Daniels products, it's interesting to eat a great southern dinner washed down by a tumbler of Single Barrel.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 19, 2006)

If we win Oinktoberfest were in. If not were just going to have 'butt bowling' in the side yard at my house.


----------



## Gary in VA (Sep 20, 2006)

I am soooo ready for this trip ....  No work, no wife, no kids... just great friends, great bbq and I don't have to stay up in the smoke all night long.

I am writing this from the truck!!


----------



## Aaron1 (Sep 24, 2006)

Dizzy Pig Canada will be there we won our invite yesterday from the Ontario trifecta.Second year for both pig teams making it 3rd year for our American counterpart,fourth time for Mike our captain,he went one year as a Swinefellow.
Aaron


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 24, 2006)

Aaron said:
			
		

> Dizzy Pig Canada will be there we won our invite yesterday from the Ontario trifecta.Second year for both pig teams making it 3rd year for our American counterpart,fourth time for Mike our captain,he went one year as a Swinefellow.
> Aaron



Congratulations Aaron.  Quite an honor, indeed!  Look forward to seeing you guys at Oinktoberfest this week.

Dallas


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 24, 2006)

Good job Aaron, pass along my congratulations to Mike and Brian also. See's you all in New York next weekend.


----------



## Aaron1 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks guys,looking forward to the weekemd,I love road tripping and this ones fairly close to home.
Aaron


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 25, 2006)

Aaron, thats fantastic.  Bring me one or two of those Canada beers.  Them things is GOOD.  See ya at the Jack.


----------



## Aaron1 (Sep 25, 2006)

Bill we will have a couple of them with us for sure,stop by and have a bevy or two.
Aaron
Dizzy Pig Canada


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 25, 2006)

Yahoo, two more days.  Cant wait.  I had to do some sweating the past few days.  The wife wanted me to take Lil'quer with me.  Well, thats not happnin.  Leave work on Friday morning and pick up Gary in VA and off we go.  

Hey Gary, did you line up that Bail Bondsman yet?

I have the camera packed with extra batteries.  

ROAD TRIP!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 25, 2006)

Have a safe trip guys and have fun!  Watch each others backs, cause the eyes in the hill's will be watching you!  (Deliverance Music)  "You got some purdy lips, what chu say you drop dem pants, don't talk, just do it"   "UGHHHHHHHHHHH" (Ned Beatty)


----------



## Bobberqer (Oct 25, 2006)

Good Luck to you guys.. sounds like loads of fun... A team named Porkenstein,  guy named Rick, I know is going to be there, backyard, and Adam Perry Lang, Daisy May's BBQ.. stop on by and say hello for me.. real nice people  ..enjoy !!!


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 25, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Have a safe trip guys and have fun!  Watch each others backs, cause the eyes in the hill's will be watching you!  (Deliverance Music)  "You got some purdy lips, what chu say you drop dem pants, don't talk, just do it"   "UGHHHHHHHHHHH" (Ned Beatty)



That's just a little too realistic coming from you Larry, so stop OK?


----------



## cflatt (Oct 25, 2006)

have a great trip everyone. Wish I could go just to see. That map made me homesick. I grew up in that little town just above murfreesboro on the map. Lebanon. Just make sure if you say it you say right, Leb'nun. No doubt you'll have a blast down there.


----------



## Gary in VA (Oct 26, 2006)

*24 hours and counting* [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=banana.gif]    [smilie=a_partyguy.gif]  [smilie=drink.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_242.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 26, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Have a safe trip guys and have fun!  Watch each others backs, cause the eyes in the hill's will be watching you!  (Deliverance Music)  "You got some purdy lips, what chu say you drop dem pants, don't talk, just do it"   "UGHHHHHHHHHHH" (Ned Beatty)


   All the counseling down the drain  


Good luck guy's!


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 27, 2006)

Just got a phone call from Bill the Grill Guy and Gary Cline, wanted me to let everyone know they have made it to Lynchburg and are on their way to the competition tonight to spend some time with Chris Cappel from Dizzy Pig and Aaron from Dizzy Pig (North). Apparently there are a few other teams there they know and will call with a report tomorrow.

I'm sure whatever they do tonight alcohol will be involved.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 27, 2006)

Sounds like fun...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 28, 2006)

Talked to Bill and Gary last night and they were 3 sheets to the wind.  Took them 10 hours to get there.  They were tore up!

Talked to them again this morning.  They had a great warm night spooning together and were having breakfast at Shoneys.  Then they were headed to the Distillery for a tour and plenty of samples then to the cook site for the awards!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 28, 2006)

Is "spooning" a new cook category?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 28, 2006)

Talked to em this am as well..they were first in line at the distillery at
9 am!   I'm not sure they had sobered up from the night before!!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 28, 2006)

Sounds like a pretty bad/fun trip for a drinkin' man


----------



## Bobberqer (Oct 29, 2006)

...


----------

